

Tracing the life story of a Bronze Age female - georgecmu
http://www.nature.com/srep/2015/150521/srep10431/full/srep10431.html

======
allworknoplay
This is amazing, thanks for posting. For so much of history it feels like
cultures were entirely isolated, and this presents some great evidence of
remarkable early cross-polination.

~~~
douche
I read this a while back ([http://www.amazon.com/1177-B-C-Civilization-
Collapsed-Turnin...](http://www.amazon.com/1177-B-C-Civilization-Collapsed-
Turning-ebook/dp/B00GU1JHIY)), and one of the really interesting points was
just how interconnected civilizations were, even way back in the Bronze Age.
Long distance trade, diplomatic relations, war, stretching across hundreds and
even thousands of miles.

Combine that with even more exotic luxury goods found in the tombs of Egyptian
pharoahs (silk from china, spices from India and South-East Asia, or amber
from the Baltic) and there had to have been a considerable amount of exchange.

~~~
Retric
A fit person can walk from the east to west coast of the U.S. in 60 days.
Sure, poor conditions would slow people down, but overall I suspect people
have always been fairly mobile.

~~~
nickthemagicman
2300 miles. 2300 / 60 is approx 40 miles in 24 hours. 8 hours sleep so 40
miles in 16 hours. 40 / 16 = 2.5 mph.

The math checks out.

~~~
johan_larson
I have to wonder how that would have worked out before modern times.

Ancient North America was not a wilderness; it was a crazy quilt of tribes and
states and alliances, all bumping against each other.

Crossing from present-day New York to Vancouver in CE 700 you would have run
into at least a dozen major ethnic groups, each of which would have needed to
decide what to do with you.

------
aaronbrethorst
Direct link to the full article text:
[http://www.nature.com/srep/2015/150521/srep10431/pdf/srep104...](http://www.nature.com/srep/2015/150521/srep10431/pdf/srep10431.pdf)

~~~
Someone
As far as I can tell, that's the same text and illustrations in PDF format. I
can't find anything extra in it.

